
Driver was streaming the Voice when Uber self-driving car crashed, say police - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jun/22/driver-was-streaming-the-voice-when-uber-self-driving-car-crashed-say-police
======
joshstrange
A lot of people and news articles focus a lot on the fact that Uber disabled
the built-in auto-braking features of the Volvo but don't seem to understand
that 2 braking systems does not make a vehicle twice as safe in fact it can do
just the opposite and can account for a lot of oddity in your self-driving
code. Not to mention I don't expect Uber to use Volvo's with this exact auto-
braking system (and version) for forever so it makes sense for them to disable
it.

